# Tractors



## diggerboy98 (May 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a new sit-on law mower. What is the best one out of them all regardless of the price. To be honest, I'm mostly looking at John Deere or cub cadet so far. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of great brands out there like Kubota, which is better than John Deere in my opinion because you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Beware there diggerboy98, 

If you are going to pay good money for a lawn tractor, you best be looking to buy it from a proper dealer. 

From what I understand, the J Deere's and the C Cadets etc. that you can get at the local hardware / building supply store are not what they seem... you will probably notice that the price reflects that. If you buy a John Deere at home depot, for instance, it'll be a lot cheaper than a "Real" one. I think MTD makes the Home depot John Deere's....
You get what you pay for... My lawn tractor was like $900.00 brand new of the floor Home Depot) and worth every dime..... I am fond of it though, It's broke, crude and quite rough...... wife says it's just like me!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

The task that no one seems to enjoy is cleaning the under side of the deck when finished mowing. So the next time I shop I'm asking for one with a self cleaning deck. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well if you want the best regardless of price, I agree with those that say go with a dealer rather than home improvement stores or walmart but they get very very pricey. The best approach I think is to figure out how large of a mower you need then start comparing features and prices. They all cut grass.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I would look into the simplicity lawn mowers. I've heard that they still make a good durable mower. Maybe post something on the simplicity forum. Someone will probably correct me if I'm wrong but I understand that all cub cadets are now made by mtd


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

IMO, the "best one" has a few key attributes:- 
1. It's the right size to be "man" enough & has the right features for the job
2. It's well maintained & therefore is reliable
Without meeting the above criteria the most expensive rider becomes a pain to use long term.

As for me, I just can't see the $'s they ask for new riders & would rather buy something at more of a bargain price that's well looked after s/h....& have had good succes at picking up low houred/as new JD's LT155's, 415, X748, X495 & if you have big lawns & if you want to do a little more than solely cut grass the JD Yanmar deisels are great machines- afterall if you buy well a good machine s/h the worse case is you should get your money back...........


----------



## diggerboy98 (May 28, 2013)

It is an acre of land


----------



## auctioneeral (Dec 17, 2011)

I would buy a old garden tractor. these new mowers are junk. look into a old cub cadet ,case,wheelhorse or others.


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

I've had relatively good luck with big box store MTDs but they do wear out after about 10 -12 yrs. and I don't even want to put any money into them since you never know when a major breakdown will happen. For the money they aren't a bad deal, I figure it only cost me about $150 a year in equipment cost. I do my own repairs and that has been relatively minimal. I do like something that is sturdy however, just never had the $$ to pay for a dealer JD, CC or whatever. I'm in the process of fixing up a 
'71 - '74 (year not certain) Cub Cadet 86 as a back up mower to an eleven year old Huskee 46" cut I got at Tractor Supply. Will likely go to a used better quality mower to replace it when it goes, and that could be at any time!


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

*Time might be NOW...*

Something snapped on the Huskee and it won't move, doesn't seem to be the belt. Have to get it jacked up and take a peek underneath. Dang, didn't want to have to replace it yet!


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

follow-up to above post...

On the Huskee the belt just came off, no big deal to get back on but had to take the battery out to get to it. Later had a rear deck mount break and had to weld it back on, all good now.

Was able to get a Husqvarna LGT2554 with 54" deck, front blade and chains, rear weight and sun shade (and a full tank of gas and new battery as a bonus) at a farm auction for under $900. Using it as primary mower now, the Huskee does the narrow places in the yard.


----------

